# Whos going?



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

*Who is going*​
Leah525.00%Sezer1260.00%Richard315.00%


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I don't normally watch it. But beings evening TV is crap whilst at work, ive actually got into it. 

Sezer has to go...He's a twat.

Yes i know im a sad b'stard


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh dear, only you with an opinion so far!!

I'm sure that will change during the day :wink:

I can't answer, as I haven't watched a single minute of the cr4p!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sezer is a knob but he says it like it is.Richard is playing the game and is very sly.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sezer is full of pish - short arsed knob without a real job.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Anyone seen the lea video they are all talking about? Ive got the link if anyone wants to see it.I can't post it on here  :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I hope Sezer goes.
He's a prick.

Rogue


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

thehornster said:


> Anyone seen the lea video they are all talking about? Ive got the link if anyone wants to see it.I can't post it on here  :lol:


PM me the link please. :twisted:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=speechless.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Disnae work for me.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Which video is it? The one with her, erm, surrounded by blokes, or where she has to cope with just the one. :evil:

Apparently she's been cocked more times than John Waynes rifle, and she's got a face like a bag of angry frogs. She really is a horror show!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Which video is it? The one with her, erm, surrounded by blokes, or where she has to cope with just the one. :evil:
> 
> Apparently she's been cocked more times than John Waynes rifle, and she's got a face like a bag of angry frogs. She really is a horror show!


On her own in this one.Ill have to look out for the other one now :lol: :lol:

Face like a bag of angry frog's :lol: :lol: like it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

what are you people going on about? the England soccer squad?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Where's the box to tick for "all of them hopefully" ? :lol: This is my most hated program I'm afraid. I'd rather park my armchair outside the neighbour's house and look in through the window. :lol:

I can't believe people are going on e:bay and paying Â£700 for a ticket which might now even be a winner !!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

You forgot to put the option:

Who gives a f***!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry cant comment, I have an allergy and come out in chronic swearing when its on so cant watch it.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I voted Lea(h)

I can't stand Sezer but he's more entertaining to watch and get annoyed about.

Who was it that said he's good looking? He's repulsive.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> I voted Lea(h)
> 
> I can't stand Sezer but he's more entertaining to watch and get annoyed about.
> 
> Who was it that said he's good looking? He's repulsive.


You have a point Lisa. But i want him to go because he's so sure hes going to stay. Just want to see the look on his face when his name gets called. Then see all his buddies running around trying to make friends with the others as they will think the voters hate them and watch them try and change their attitudes. Esp that bint Grace. She needs a slap.

Nikki to win


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > I voted Lea(h)
> ...


He thinks the ladies on the outside will be voting to keep him in! What a nob!
Talking about nobs did you see Pete's ? apparently it's 11" !!!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Who was it that said he's good looking?


Sezer did! 

He's an arrogant twat, and I hope he goes for the same reasons GenocidalDuck mentioned.
He's so sure he's staying, plus that bitch Grace will be shocked.

I saw Pete's Loch Ness Monster when he flashed it in the pool.
Lisa (on BB, not you :wink: ) was VERY impressed.

Rogue


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yes i had dick envy  Thought it was funny all the guys that see it just put their heads down as though they didnt notice and all the girls just gasped :lol: :lol: If Nikki dont win. I'll have to want Pete to win. As much as ive tried not to like the guy. HE is classic. Best housemate ever. Esp when he was doing his evil laugh last night.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Yes i had dick envy  Thought it was funny all the guys that see it just put their heads down as though they didnt notice and all the girls just gasped :lol: :lol: If Nikki dont win. I'll have to want Pete to win. As much as ive tried not to like the guy. HE is classic. Best housemate ever. Esp when he was doing his evil laugh last night.


LOL yeah I noticed that too :lol:

I'd love Pete to win. He IS just brilliant. I also heard that he wants to have a sex-change, so you may be able to have a transplant. :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Yes i had dick envy  Thought it was funny all the guys that see it just put their heads down as though they didnt notice and all the girls just gasped :lol: :lol: If Nikki dont win. I'll have to want Pete to win. As much as ive tried not to like the guy. HE is classic. Best housemate ever. Esp when he was doing his evil laugh last night.
> ...


 :lol: Im happy with my 8 thanks


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> He IS just brilliant


Slight misuse there surely!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> > He IS just brilliant
> 
> 
> Slight misuse there surely!


a/ HE is just brilliant
b/ He IS just brilliant
c/ He is JUST brilliant
d/ He is just BRILLIANT

Take your pick


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Well if you say it's 8, then it's obviously a 6.

If I say I'm a size 8, I'm obviously a 10.

It's the logic of the sexes.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


What about girth? Apparently, it is more important than length alone.

Even 8 can be too long of course. There are some positions that can hurt your partner as you can reach deep inside.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> There are some positions that can hurt your partner as you can reach deep inside.


From what I hear - deep and Vlastan are two words that will never be associated together. Unless of course you take a drip down a mine or in a submarine.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


Reach? 
You've been looking at porn again, haven't you. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > I voted Lea(h)
> ...


Nikki ? She has one of those weird mouths that just mesmerises me, when she eats, when she talks. It doesn't just open and close.

Gordon Brown is another one with weird................. mouth thing going on.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

91.6% of the nation voted for Sezar's a$$ to be grass - yeah!!!!!!!   

Hev x


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Hev said:


> 91.6% of the nation voted for Sezar's a$$ to be grass - yeah!!!!!!!
> 
> Hev x


Best Â£3 I've ever spent 

Did you see his face when Davina announced it?
Fooking priceless.

Rogue


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Rogue said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > 91.6% of the nation voted for Sezar's a$$ to be grass - yeah!!!!!!!
> ...


you didn't actually spend money on it   

Saw his face? .............. you bet :lol: Oh, I can't wait to see his face when he hears all the boo'ing when he walks through those doors :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Hev said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Yeah, even my g/f was surprised I voted as I don't usually bother, but he was a bully and a dÂ¦ckhead and deserved to go.

Rogue


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I bet he is still cockily confident when he's interviewed....then he'll go home, put on his circumcision outfit, and cry.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

And it probably still fits :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Rogue said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > 91.6% of the nation voted for Sezar's a$$ to be grass - yeah!!!!!!!
> ...


Think the funniest thing was hwen Davina told him how much of the vote he got. After saying in the interview that he was either a love or hate kind of person and he supposed a few more hated him. Yeah over 90% hated him :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sezer has gone!!

Woooooooooohooooooooooo


----------

